# Training the kittens not to growl/fight over food



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, since we're keeping all the kittens I'm not wanting to risk any of them being bullied away from their food. I like my cats to have good table manners! Kerry was a pain in the bum when we got him, he would constantly growl at Gratch when she tried to eat and we eventually broke him of it by removing him from the room for 15 minutes and trying again. He eventually learned that if he couldn't behave when he was eating his dinner then he would be waiting for it. This seems like it would be a bit more difficult with the kittens and they're ALL bad for it just now. We gave them some chicken earlier and me and OH where getting growled/swatted at when our fingers went near them and they were growling/swatting at eachother too. We're going to get another two large bowls for them to make it easier but we need to be able to put out food for them before going to work and just leave them to it sometimes. What's the best way to quickly train them to share the food? Thanks for any responses!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest Gratch, I never found a better way around this than letting the cats establish their own pecking order.

Sox was only 10 weeks old when he started warning off his Uncle Tigger who was over a year old! LOL.

I found that when Sox was full and had his feed, Grecian would eat next and then Tigger would eat. They stayed that way all of their lives and none of the cats starved.

Now it's just Tigger and a 100lb Bouvier dog.

The dog lies down and lets Tigger eat before he does so himself. Animals seem to establish their own pecking order and they seem happy with it too.

I always made sure there was enough food for everyone and the growls never went beyond just that; growls.

Occasionally if Sox was getting too rude, I would lift him up and put him outside while the other cats ate, just to remind him that whilst he was the leader of the cat pack, I was the leader of them all.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Our kitten is normally good about food, but if you give her something she really likes (e.g. chicken) she will growl and try and scratch you if you attempt to take it away (well, by take it away, I mean move it so she doesn't push it under an appliance). I have tried various things to stop her being so grumpy, but it's just how she is, so I leave her to it now. She would also do the same to the older boy Dante, but in the end, they just settled on switching bowls constantly to make sure one wasn't getting anything different.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont interfear, its normal leave them to it, just make sure that they have enough food and seperate it out, growling is only warning others that 
'this is mine dont touch its highly prized is my eyes'


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

tbh I have always just let my 5 sort out there own pecking order, just make sure each gets some though.

I have 5 bowls and they will all eat barring one of my boys who waits patiently for the rest to finish, then he goes in. I think he is just being a gentleman 

But they all get there fair share and i never have any fights


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

Well my cat Gumbo and my cat Jinga (Who has sadly died) worked out the food thing thereself, they would either, sit behind the other one and wait for him/her to finish or just eat the other food bowl (the less enjoyed food)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think the extreme growling is part of the prey instinct...the meat ( especially raw ) seems to bring it out, which is a GOOD thing really. Looks like you might have a family of raw feeders there!
Personally I have always given each individual cat their own bowl of food and separated them by a decent distance. I know I have seen households where animals share a dish but it has never worked for me!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I was going to suggest what PP has recommended!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gratch, every single litter of kittens I have ever bred have growled - often really ferociously - over food and particularly when it's something extra tasty which they all love and God help you if you put your fingers near the plate when they're tucking in.

It's perfectly natural. All you need to watch out for is that one or more aren't too intimidated and fail to get their fair share. In my experience, kittens will always share (though sometimes not fairly if you have a few greedy buggers!) but some adult cats prefer to sit and eat their food from their own plate in peace and quiet. I don't think there's much anyone could or should do to try and chanhe that.


----------

